# I need small project plans



## clinchfield33 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello all!

I have just inherited a large woodworking shop and I am in need f plans for small projects like foot stools. I have several thousand legs and I have very little room to store larger projects until I can get some things organized. Does anyone have a book or any source for small projects that I can use some of these legs?

I am sure I will have plenty of questions as well....I am so glad I found this forum!

Kyle


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I usually kinda have an idea of what I want to build, then draw it out then start building and modify from what I drew up quite a bit to make it work, re draw and piece to fit. if you have an idea of what you want to build usually a picture or drawing will get you pretty close. there are a lot of free plans on the internet and many more that are cheap.
sometimes I'll go pick up a woodworking magazine just to see if there is anything worth trying, you can pick up a little here and there


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Got all kinds of plans for simple things to build...more than I will ever get around to that's for sure!


----------



## clinchfield33 (Feb 24, 2011)

*plans*

would you be willing to share a few of your plans?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Check your local library. There are always a ton of books on easy projects like step stools etc. Similarly, start with your leg and add parts to fit your own design. Simple projects like children's tables and chairs don't take long and are very easy to build. Just make sure you give some lateral/cross support to prevent racking on whatever you build.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

clinchfield33 said:


> would you be willing to share a few of your plans?


Fire me a pm with an email address and I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

You should be able to find a plan or two to your liking at this site.


----------



## loron (Mar 4, 2011)

*Woodworking plans*

Try this site:
*http://www.tedswoodworking.com/go.php?offer= loron&pid=7*


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

THOUSANDS of legs? Every time this thread pops back up I keep thinking.... well, take 1000 of them and make connectors, and you'll have one c-r-a-z-y set of lincoln logs to take to art fairs and the like. I'm being silly, I suppose, but not completely so. If you try it, keep the spectators back far enough to prevent injury in case some sculpture doesn't like the wind or something.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

clinchfield33 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have just inherited a large woodworking shop and I am in need f plans for small projects like foot stools. I have several thousand legs and I have very little room to store larger projects until I can get some things organized. Does anyone have a book or any source for small projects that I can use some of these legs?
> 
> ...


Here's a site with a ton of free plans, most pretty simple to boot:
http://ana-white.com/


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Here's a site with a ton of free plans, most pretty simple to boot:
> http://ana-white.com/



Actually pretty impressive the assortment of useful projects she has on that site. One of the prettiest woodworkers I've seen in long time too!


----------



## clinchfield33 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Its true 1000s of legs and other parts!*

The bulk of the items are in four 60 by 120 foot long building. There is tom=ns of Amerirock? hardware, molding and wood. I thought I was rich when I first recieved the news, but the buildings have been closed since 1977. The machines seem to work great but they are older. I have everything in here that I would need, so why not just get started! I am a writer for a living so I have time to work the shop!
Thanks to everyone for there help so far.

For those that have asked my direct email is
[email protected]


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*To add to frankp's advice...*

..besides local libraries, don't overlook college libraries as well. If they teach any kind of construction or carpentry course, their library may have woodworking books with plans. :thumbsup:


----------

